
Serverless: 11 Open Source platforms and frameworks - smartbit
https://hackernoon.com/serverless-and-open-source-where-do-we-stand-today-dff8aec67026
======
vaultcool
I was thinking about checking out OpenFaaS, but I'm always hitting a wall with
how to use it in a way that benefits me. I get it for certain "workload
scripts", but not for "proper" applications. What are good use cases you have
found for FaaS?

